# Cargar bateria de moto en coche



## adrinissan (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola buenas!
Queria consultar una duda que tengo.
Tengo una bateria de moto,de 4A creo que es.La podria cargar enchufandola al mechero del coche?O tendria que ponerla en paralelo con la del coche?
Saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Jul 4, 2010)

bueno en si no hay problema donde lo hagas siempre y cuando la bateria de la moto sea del mismo voltaje nominal que la bateria del coche


----------



## adrinissan (Jul 5, 2010)

si si claro,la bateria es de 12v igual que la del coche,pero lo que dudaba es si le podia pasar algo a la instalacion del mechero o algo por el estilo.Pero bueno,si le va a pasar algo antes quemará el fusible me imagino.Gracias por la respuesta


----------

